# Browning Buckmark Pistol Accuracy



## takdriver

I have a Buckmark target pistol. What kind of accuracy should I be getting out of it. What kind of ammo works well for you guys?


----------



## Bisley

I watched an old guy at the range, yesterday, shooting 3" reactive targets at 25 yards. He was standing, using a two hand combat grip, and was hitting about 8 out of every 10. The pistol, itself, is probably capable of much better than that.


----------



## James NM

takdriver said:


> ... What kind of accuracy should I be getting out of it...


Poor to excellent, depending upon your ability.


----------



## gunluver

My Buckmark is way more accurate than I'll ever be free-handing it. Just like Bisley said above, I also shoot at 3" targets at 25 yds and consistantly hit 8 out of ten shots, that's standing with 2 hand grip. Sometimes my shooting buddy and I will set spent shotgun shells up and "plink" them off at around 15-20 yds. When I want to take my time I will shoot at a 1" spotter from 25 yds, from a benchrest position over a sandbag.

I've fed my Buckmark most any ammo without problems, but I did find one that didn't work this past weekend. Winchester wildcats, I had a FTE almost every third round with those.


----------



## Jeff82

Shooting at 50' at NRA B-2 and B-3 targets I shot (2007 season) avg 545 (out of 600) with my stock out of the box BBM, conventional, one-hand style on (2) NRA National Match (short) courses. (two each, slow- B2, timed and rapid fire- B3)

No better way to learn the fundamentals of pistol shooting:
http://www.bullseyepistol.com/index.htm

AFA ammo, you'll just have to find out what your gun likes then buy alot of the same lot. Even different lots of ammo but same brand will shoot different out of the same gun.


----------

